# camera pill/virtual colonoscopy



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

My friend has been told it's time for a colonoscopy, her first, because she's over 50. She has no digestive problems. She was wondering about the camera pill or virtual colonoscopy. Can any of you give us more info? The only thing I've heard is that if they do find something with either of the newer tests that you'd have to have the regular test done too.Thanks for your help.Janice


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Not sure exactly about the camera pill, I think it is used when both upper endoscopy and colonoscopy are inconclusive. From my understanding of the virtual colonoscopy, the prep is the same as a regular one and at the test air is injected which can be very uncomfortable. If anything is "seen" a regular standard colonoscopy is done at another time. I think the plus to the virtual test is that it is non-invasive but I dont think its as accurate as the regular one.I'm also not sure if insurances will pay for the virtual colonoscopy. Most I believe will pay for the conventional scope at age 50, which is considered the "gold standard" test.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, Nancy,I appreciate your reply. Looks to me that just going for the regular colonoscopy might be best. I know she was hoping for something less invasive. Wouldn't it be great if we could avoid the prep.Janice


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Problem with the virtual colonoscopy is that if there any polyps found, you will then have to go thru the normal colonoscopy to them removed.Polyps can be pre-cancerous and many of us have had them. Easily removed. Good-bye.O


----------

